# Can I get my name changed or do I have to start from scratch?



## MEG Hal (Dec 31, 2002)

I want to become MEG Hal for the new year, so do I have to start over or can an admin do this for me.  If they could I would be forever grateful.

*flirt, wink, flirt*


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 31, 2002)

No prob!  All done; just log in with the new name.


----------



## MEG Hal (Dec 31, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *No prob!  All done; just log in with the new name. *




PC---you have now earned free product at GenCon 2003!!!!!  See me at the booth, love ya babe!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

Pretty soon you'll be giving away the desks and chairs at MEG, Hal, as that's all you'll have left.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> **flirt, wink, flirt* *




Um, Hal, don't you _always_ wink at _everyone_?  I mean, check your sig...


----------



## Jeph (Jan 1, 2003)

Actually, the eye doesn't wink at me, anymore. None of the Mystic Eyes on ENworld do. They used to, though. I wonder what happened. Maybe I clicked the wrong button, somewhere.


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 1, 2003)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Actually, the eye doesn't wink at me, anymore. None of the Mystic Eyes on ENworld do. They used to, though. I wonder what happened. Maybe I clicked the wrong button, somewhere.  *




They are still winking looking at mine as we speak...weird.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 1, 2003)

And the one on the main company site winks at me, but not the one here. Wiiieeeeeerdeeeeer.


----------



## Mark (Jan 1, 2003)

Hmmm... Switching names, eh?  That's a little unorthodox...


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

I changed my name once. P'kitty's "ninja admin powers" rocks!

---a former "randomite"


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... Switching names, eh?  That's a little unorthodox...  *




I am a reform jew so it is OK LOL


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am a reform jew so it is OK LOL *




Hah!!  As am I Hal... great joke.


----------



## tensen (Jan 13, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *No prob!  All done; just log in with the new name. *




And with this the era of Thunderhead Games.. officially transfers its spokesman soley to the MEG line of products.  The king is dead.. long live the king.


----------



## Mark (Jan 13, 2003)

Bluffside: City with a Nudge


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 13, 2003)

tensen said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And with this the era of Thunderhead Games.. officially transfers its spokesman soley to the MEG line of products.  The king is dead.. long live the king.  *




The King is not dead he just went to a bigger and nicer kingdom that happened to take his kingdomw with it...and Mark..a nudge OH MY, you are fiesty on a Monday AM.


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> *...and Mark..a nudge OH MY, you are fiesty on a Monday AM.   *




It was a bit early for that sort of humor, eh?


----------



## tensen (Jan 14, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The King is not dead he just went to a bigger and nicer kingdom that happened to take his kingdomw with it...and Mark..a nudge OH MY, you are fiesty on a Monday AM.   *




Yes.. but he only became a Duke in the new kingdom.

Long live Hal..  Duke of MEG.


----------

